# Raspbian auf RP3B+ - SSH an - Putty Fatal Error - Network Error: Connection refused



## oggy808 (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann mich leider nicht mit Putty über SSH mit meinem Raspberry Pi verbinden. Ich habe schon auf dem Pi selber SSH angemacht und mit "systemctl is-enabled ssh" geprüft, ob es auch läuft. Allerdings bekomme ich bei Verbindung mit Putty mit einem Laptop den Error "Network Error: Connection refused" und mit einem anderen Laptop komme ich zum Login aber bekomme ein "Access denied" wenn ich die Logindaten eingebe. Außerdem kann ich den Pi mit beiden Laptops anpingen. Ich habe im Netz eine Anleitung gefunden, wie man einmalig SSH auf einem Pi aktiviert, indem man im "boot"-Bereich eine Datei namens "ssh" erstellt. Das hat leider auch nicht geklappt aber als ich mir den boot-Ordner nochmal angeguckt hatte war die ssh-Datei trotzdem weg. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich da jetzt nun mit SSH draufkomme?


----------



## DOcean (18. Juni 2020)

über IP-Adresse oder über den Namen probiert?

scanne mal den Pi mit einem Portscanner, der Port 22 sollte als offen gekennzeichnet sein

(das mit der Datei ssh in der boot Partition funktioniert meine ich nur beim allerersten Start von der SD-Karte, immer drauch achten ob Windows da kein .txt hinter macht)

der normale Weg wäre 'sudo raspi-config' uns dort dann SSH aktivieren


----------



## oggy808 (18. Juni 2020)

Der Pi ist mit einem LAN-Kabel angeschlossen und ich verbinde mich über Putty mit der IP, die ich über "ipconfig" in der CMD auslesen kann.
Ich denke mal die IP ist die Richtige, weil ich ja einen Error in Putty kriege und wenn ich den Pi ausschalte und wieder "ipconfig" in der CMD eingebe, fehlt die IP.
Ich habe SSH über raspi-config sowie über die Konsole aktiviert und mit "systemctl is-enabled ssh" geprüft, dass es auch läuft.
Das Image ist ein frisches Raspbian also habe ich auch nicht an den Ports gefummelt und über Putty verbinde ich mich mit dem Port 22. Müsste ich den denn extra im Raspbian freischalten?

Edit: Ich habe auch darauf geachtet, dass die ssh-Datei keine Endung hat.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Juni 2020)

ipconfig gibt erstmal nur die IPs der eigenen NICs an. Mach besser mal einen arp-scan (unter Windows imho mir "arp - a" ) und schau dir die IPs der MACs im Netzwerk an.


----------



## oggy808 (18. Juni 2020)

Ich habe nun "arp -a" eingegeben und die dynamische IP mit Putty angesprochen. Gab wieder den Error "Connection refused".


----------



## DOcean (18. Juni 2020)

ich glaube du machst da was grundsätzliches falsch....

Der Pi gehört per LAN-Kabel an deinen Router, wie auch dein PC!

Dann im Router nachschauen welche IP der Pi bekommen hat, dieses in putty eintragen!

ipconfig gibt nur die eigenen Daten aus, keine Daten des Pi!


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (19. Juni 2020)

Da kommt bei mir die Frage auf, ob da nicht einfach nen Logikfehler vorliegt...

Mal nen paar Fragen:
- kommst Du überhaupt auf den PI drauf?
  - wenn ja, wie hast Du die Ip eingerichtet?
  - Du musst ja irgendwie, wie oben beschrieben drauf kommen..

Ich würd das ganze mal so angehen:

Auf dem Pi:
- auf den Pi einloggen
- 'sudo raspi-config' -> hier unter Punkt '5 Interfaceing Options' - 'P2 SSH' aktivieren
- mit 'ip -a' bekommst Du deine Netzwerkeinstellungen angezeigt.. unter '2:' steht dein
   Ethernet-Adapter und die passende Ip, die aktuell genutzt wird
- mit 'sudo nano /etc/dhcpcd.conf' kann man die Ip festlegen, sollte dann in etwa so aussehen
  (am besten am Ende der Datei anhängen, falls sie leer ist):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- dann mit 'sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpcd reload' die Ip aktuallisieren

Unter Windows:
- die Ip und den Default-SSH-Port (22) eintragen (hier mal nen Beispiel von einem meiner Pi´s) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   und auf 'Open' drücken

Wenn jetzt immer noch die Fehlermeldung kommt, einfach mal in der ssh-Konfig 'sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config' unter 'Port' gucken, ob es auch die 22 ist, oder was anderes....


----------

